# China Glaze Kicks Collection - Summer 2009



## AudreyNicole (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks like China Glaze hit another home run!  Another collection of bright, fun summer colors!

China Glaze Sneak Preview - Kicks Collection |All Lacquered Up - A Nail Polish Fanatic's Resource

They are available now at 8ty8Beauty Supply, Beauty supplies for less

I think the other they are listed on the website are the same order as they are swatched.  Which ones are going to join your polish collection?

I am loving the looks of the greens, teal and blue!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow I love those green and blue colors!
So bright great for summer ! 
I'll def buy some when I find them lol


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 30, 2009)

Audrey thank for bringing these to my attention, I've been ignoring them really. Thinking them too trendy.

Alas, I desperately, needed "trendy" last night as I would've given anything to have had this shade *#80902* for a '60's Motown Party I was attending, and this would've matched the blouse perfectly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Second shade from right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In my desperation to do a '60's matchy-match look I scrounged around and added _MAC Reflects Trans Teal glitter_ as top coat over Rimmel's Minerals Insolence #414 (pearlescent) and then topped that with _SinfulColors PRO _in_ Pearl Harbor_ #115...and then topped _that_ with _CoverGirl's Boundless Color Sparkle Top Coat _in _Crystal Mist_ #435...

...kill me now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Audrey how do like these polishes?
I'll be picking up some of these China Glazes in various "trendy" shades for sure - _In case of emergency!_


----------



## User35 (Mar 30, 2009)

I would love the blues for my toes.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 30, 2009)

I wonder when H2T will get these. 8ty8 shipping to Canada is too expensive, I prefer to order from H2T. I have a lot of blue nail polishes but I'm interested in the greens


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2009)

Gorgeous colours!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 30, 2009)

Have. To. Have. Them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Gorgeous colours!!_

 
You need Parrots friend Custom Kicks!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Have. To. Have. Them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












You need *Parrots friend* Custom Kicks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Audrey thank for bringing these to my attention, I've been ignoring them really. Thinking them too trendy.

 Audrey how do like these polishes?
I'll be picking up some of these China Glazes in various "trendy" shades for sure - In case of emergency!



_

 
TamEva! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE China Glaze polishes.  In fact, I'd say that they are my favorite brand.  They wear really well, and have a great formula.  Most of the ones that I own are opaque in 2 coats, and with a good top coat, they last nearly a week on me.  If you order from an etailer or can find them at a local nail supply, they are MUCH cheaper than stores like ULTA.  My local naill supply sells them for $2 each.  I haven't found thus particular collection yet locally, but I have purchased at least half of the colors from their last 3 collections, and I there is not one that I don't like.  You should definately grab some!


----------



## bis (Mar 30, 2009)

Woa, the colours are gorgeous. I love China Glaze, they stay on me a long time and most of the colours only need one coat.

I love the orange, blue and green ones. I hope the weather starts to play along soon


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 30, 2009)

New swatches!  I think I might need ALL of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




China Glaze Kicks Collection - Part 1 |All Lacquered Up - A Nail Polish Fanatic's Resource


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 30, 2009)

OMG, the Custom Kicks shade is GORGEOUS.  I want a spring pedicure with that polish!  Jeanette - you are so right, it's Parrot's nail polish cousin.


----------



## star25 (Mar 30, 2009)

Omg - Custom Kicks & Sky-High Top
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I NEED those in my life.


----------



## sharkbytes (Mar 30, 2009)

I am allll over Custom Kicks.  I'm kicking myself (har har) because I placed an order from 8ty8 the other day and they weren't available yet.  If they were, I'd have grabbed that in a minute!!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 31, 2009)

Custom Kicks for me too! Thanks Audrey.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_





 New swatches!  I think I might need ALL of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




China Glaze Kicks Collection - Part 1 |All Lacquered Up - A Nail Polish Fanatic's Resource_

 








 Oh my.. so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_OMG, the Custom Kicks shade is GORGEOUS.  I want a spring pedicure with that polish! * Jeanette - you are so right, it's Parrot's nail polish cousin. *



_

 








*pulls Susanne over to the dark side*


----------



## kittykit (Mar 31, 2009)

I love China Glaze!! Custom Kicks is such a pretty colour! 

I received an email from 8ty8 last week that they've stopped accepting orders temporarily for 2-3 weeks. I can't wait till I can order from them.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 31, 2009)

The other half of the swatches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




China Glaze Kicks Collection - Part 2 |All Lacquered Up - A Nail Polish Fanatic's Resource


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_The other half of the swatches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




China Glaze Kicks Collection - Part 2 |All Lacquered Up - A Nail Polish Fanatic's Resource_

 








 Help!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_








 Help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
No kidding!  There is not ONE that I don't like!  They are all so perfect for spring/summer!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_No kidding!  There is not ONE that I don't like!  They are all so perfect for spring/summer!_

 






 Now I am glad that I only ordered a couple of the Summer Days collection! 
I like this collection so much more!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Now I am glad that I only ordered a couple of the Summer Days collection! 
I like this collection so much more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too.  I only got 3 from that collection, but this one is going to do some damage!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Me too.  I only got 3 from that collection, *but this one is going to do some damage!*



_

 





 Our poor, poor wallets! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But they look too delicious to pass!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 1, 2009)

i did not get any from summer days yet and i am guessing i will most likely pass over that one and get these~


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 1, 2009)

I only got three from summer days too. I like them a lot but I find they'r not as opaque as I had hoped. I'm looking forward to these ones though. I hope Head2Toe gets them soon


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 1, 2009)

They are available at Trans Design, Inc. now


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 2, 2009)

Man...I ordered all but 2! Scary!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Man...I ordered all but 2! Scary!_

 





 Which 2 didn't you  get?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 10, 2009)

Anyone get any of these yet?  I just got Custom Kicks in a swap, and can't wait to try it as soon as the other person gets my end.  I am plotting an ordrer for the rest of them. I can't narrow down my list... I want them all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which have you gotten?  Any faves?


----------



## kittykit (Apr 10, 2009)

I've just ordered Custom Kicks from H2T. I can't wait till my orders arrive!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok so to go with my Custom Kicks, I just ordered:

Entourage
Sky High Top
Fly
Its Poppin'
Sneaker Head
Breakin
How Street it is

I can't wait!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 10, 2009)

i was a china glaze virgin until a few hours ago when i decided to buy a few! it's so annoying i can't find them in the uk! from this collection i bought custom kicks because it looks like perfection in a bottle!

i thought it'd be silly just getting one shipped from head2toe so i also bought  watermelon rind, let's do it in 3d, grape juice and ruby pumps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now i can't wait for them to arrive!  most likely will take 7-10 days


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i was a china glaze virgin until a few hours ago when i decided to buy a few! it's so annoying i can't find them in the uk! from this collection i bought custom kicks because it looks like perfection in a bottle!

i thought it'd be silly just getting one shipped from head2toe so i also bought  watermelon rind, let's do it in 3d, grape juice and ruby pumps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now i can't wait for them to arrive!  most likely will take 7-10 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  You made some great color choices!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 11, 2009)

pleased to hear i got some good ones!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks to all the ladies who post nail swatches! that's how i made my choice!


----------



## AmandDUR (Apr 11, 2009)

i got a few of these last week but still havent had a chance to try them out. they all look gorgeous though!


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm scoping out my Sally next week for Paperchasing and Say Hi-Top. Those are my VERY favorites-and maybe Entourage too


----------



## trincess (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll be ordering Custom Kicks and Laced Up =) I've already got Designer Satin, or I'd be getting Sneaker Head, too... Got Tree Hugger, Entourage seemed to be needless... I'm not sure if I liked Fly, or I'd be getting it too... finally I need an orange but decided for Orange Marmalade instead... I'd love to see some swatches here, though...


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_I'm scoping out my Sally next week for Paperchasing and Say Hi-Top. Those are my VERY favorites-and maybe Entourage too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I read on the nail board on MUA, that according to an insider at China Glaze, the Kicks collection will not be carried at Sally's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got all worried, and ordered them online as supposedly, they are LE.  I was worried they will sell out if I waited it out too long.  Hope you can get the ones that you are wanting


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. I know I tried viewing the colors yesterday at 8ty8beauty, but the site was down. Sally's didn't have last Christmas' collections either.


----------



## trincess (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi guys, has anyone swatched custom kicks yet? I was going to order it along with Shower Together, but now I'm afraid they could be too close. Can anyone tell me if they are in the same color family or not? Thank you!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_Hi guys, has anyone swatched custom kicks yet? I was going to order it along with Shower Together, but now I'm afraid they could be too close. Can anyone tell me if they are in the same color family or not? Thank you!_

 
I don't have shower together, but I do have Aqua Baby with is VERY close to ST.  I just got Custom Kicks in a swap, so I can do a comparison of AB and CK tomorrow for you.  Maybe that will help


----------



## trincess (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I don't have shower together, but I do have Aqua Baby with is VERY close to ST.  I just got Custom Kicks in a swap, so I can do a comparison of AB and CK tomorrow for you.  Maybe that will help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you so much, I'd really appreciate that!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I don't have shower together, but I do have Aqua Baby with is VERY close to ST.  I just got Custom Kicks in a swap, so I can do a comparison of AB and CK tomorrow for you.  Maybe that will help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They are quite different.  Definately worth owning both.  They are 2 of my favorites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Custom Kicks - ring and index
Aqua Baby - pinky and middle






Custom Kicks - Right
Aqua Baby - Left


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 14, 2009)

Audey, those are gorgeous! I'm so happy I ordered Custom Kicks! I just got an email from H2T that my order has been shipped. It should be here next week, I cannot wait!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Audey, those are gorgeous! I'm so happy I ordered Custom Kicks! I just got an email from H2T that my order has been shipped. It should be here next week, I cannot wait!_

 





 I am so excited for you!  My order should be here on Thursday so I will post swatches of the 7 others that I got from the collection then


----------



## trincess (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Here you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They are quite different.  Definately worth owning both.  They are 2 of my favorites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Custom Kicks - ring and index
Aqua Baby - pinky and middle






Custom Kicks - Right
Aqua Baby - Left









_

 
thank you so much! they are different, indeed! I'm going to order Custom Kicks =)


----------



## kittykit (Apr 15, 2009)

I ordered Custom Kicks too from H2T. I hope they arrive next week! I'm so excited!!! It's such a great colour.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 15, 2009)

I am loving Custom Kicks SO much that I am going to order a backup!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok, so my order arrived, and OMG they are better than I thought they would be!  If you like bright (non-neon) colors, you need these!  I am wearing It's Poppin right now, and it's gorgeous!  I will post some pictures later


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 17, 2009)

I really cant wait to see!! I am waiting on Customs Kicks, Fly, Its Poppin and from the other summer collection Strawberry Fields & Raspberry Festival to come and I almost reallt cant wait...LOL!!

I'll be looking our for your swatches Audrey


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_They are available at Trans Design, Inc. now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the pics. Custom Kicks is gorgeous. I ordered through this website last week through a colleague. I wanted Custom Kicks but it showed N/A. Does it mean that it is out of stock? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the end I ordered something from last year, 2Nite. That will be my first ChG nail polish. Can't wait for my package!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Thanks for the pics. Custom Kicks is gorgeous. I ordered through this website last week through a colleague. I wanted Custom Kicks but it showed N/A. Does it mean that it is out of stock? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the end I ordered something from last year, 2Nite. That will be my first ChG nail polish. Can't wait for my package! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think it was out of stock last week, but if I remember right, they restocked it.  You will love 2Nite.  It's a pretty fun color


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok, these pictures totally do not do these ANY justice.  I am so in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Left to Right: Custom Kicks, Entourage, Sky High Top, Fly, It's Poppin, Sneakerhead, Oh How Street it Is, Breakin






Custom Kicks:









It's Poppin:


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm pissed off that I still haven't received my package with Kick nail polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think Canada Customs is taking my package hostage or something :/


----------



## star25 (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I'm pissed off that I still haven't received my package with Kick nail polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think Canada Customs is taking my package hostage or something :/_

 
Yeah they like to do that.
I had a package from Cherry Culture that took forever to arrive, and when I finally got it, it had been opened and re-sealed with yellow tape that said Opened by Canada Customs or something along those lines.

Since then I gave up on ordering from the States, it's just not worth the hassle.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 24, 2009)

^^ I know, it's so frustrating. I'm currently waiting for two packages from US, none of them are here yet. I mean we share such a long border, why can't we get a break when buying stuff from the US???


----------



## kittykit (Apr 24, 2009)

Custom Kicks is soooooo beautiful in person!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 2, 2009)

The Custom Kicks looks so pretty! I may order them online soon.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 5, 2009)

Finally got my small haul from this collex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got charged by Canada Customs though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








from left to right: Breakin', Custom Kicks and Entourage


----------



## pinkpoutbaby (May 8, 2009)

does anyone know if custom kicks is close to for audrey/turned up turqoise?


----------



## xobaby89 (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Finally got my small haul from this collex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I got charged by Canada Customs though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








from left to right: Breakin', Custom Kicks and Entourage_

 
these were the exact three i had my eye on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lovvvee them!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 12, 2009)

Those duochromes and holographics have gotten my attention.  I haven't seen them in stores here, i guess i'll have to look harder.


----------



## dirtball (May 31, 2009)

these colors make me want to eat tons of candy!!

who knows from experience what the shipping rates are for 8ty8beauty.com and head2toebeauty.com? they dont tell you until after you order and give them your credit card info. 

8ty8's prices are lower for the polishes but im wondering whos shipping is better.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (May 31, 2009)

I was so... looking forward for this collection to come out, but now that I think about them. I've changed my mind. I wanted Custom kicks and it's poppin, but already have; Orly's Calypso Breeze, China Glaze's Shower Together, Sally Hansen's Marine Scene and another polish by China Glaze in Sexy in the City. In addition to, O.P.I's You're a pisa work, Sally Hansen's Twisted pink, China Glaze's rich and famous and wild mink.

With all that being said, I have enough pinks and blues.


----------



## dirtball (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkpoutbaby* 

 
_does anyone know if custom kicks is close to for audrey/turned up turqoise?_

 
i was wondering this too. im assuming for audrey is lighter than custom kicks, it seems more like robins egg blue? it would be awesome if some amazing, kind, beautiful, person who has them all could do a side by side of those along with custom kicks for a comparison


----------



## amber_j (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i was a china glaze virgin until a few hours ago when i decided to buy a few! it's so annoying i can't find them in the uk!_

 
You can find China Glaze at Sally's stores in the UK. I don't know if they always stock the LE collections though.


----------



## trincess (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkpoutbaby* 

 
_does anyone know if custom kicks is close to for audrey/turned up turqoise?_

 
turned up turquoise is much greener and has neon quality, and for audrey is much lighter & more blueish, and has creme finish. I own all and none of them are even close together, they're all unique =)


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 11, 2009)

I own many blue/greenish/teal n/p and custom kicks is really unique. It has really tiny gold shimmer in it. It's gorgeous.
I also have Breakin' and it's so stunning! Love this collection


----------



## Jessica0984 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Audrey! May I add I love your new haircolor!! The last time I saw your picture you were blonde!


----------



## mopan (Jun 30, 2009)

I saw this collection at my local Sally's Beauty Supply just yesterday! They are vibrant and pretty in person as well.


----------

